# gift for a friend



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!! Love this and so will your friend.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thank you chanda. This is for a friend I work with- his daughter (youngest) already saw it and said "my eyes are too big".
I looked at her and said " I completely agree. ....They're too sparkly and beautiful too." 
she bought it. (whew)


----------

